# ::: BUENOS AIRES AMAZING :::



## J.M.B (Oct 17, 2004)

^^ 
that's the truth.


----------



## aroundthesevenstates (Jun 30, 2007)

Aren't Telerman and Macri finishing with that place "villa 31" in 18 months?? That's the prject at least.

And that place is just full of immigrants 50% of their population AT LEAST are immigrants or sons of them from poor American coutries. So wouldn't it be nice if the we start controlling the borders instead of spend millions for these people?? 

Specially having in mind that 1 out of 3 people in Argentinian jails are immigrants from those countries (40% of the females and 25% of the men). 

And when people talk just about desport the illegals that commit crimes there are a lot of controversy about it!! it's crazy!!!!

IMO countries countries with similar economies like Poland, Uruguay, Latvia or Hungary don't have thesen problems because they don't have very poor immigrants arriving from neighboor countries for millions like Argentina has. 
They have many people who emigrate and no people arriving.

And i don't even want to remember the conditions of the immigrants coming (which exaplains their crimes) and the fact that their children are considered Argentintians and they are not considered by any category, (like mexican americans are). this mean that the crime rate is obviously not having in mind these people and this is going to be worst in some years when these people (with 5 or 6 children each) had adult "Argentinians" children with more family. 

As for poor people here. Again there is nothing like extreme poverty in the sense of people from very poor counttries use the term, starving people and all that. Any stupid even illegal immigrants have a free salary from the govermment if they don't have job, besides of quite descent free health care and education. And free tickets for food in the supermarkets if they don't have job. Anyway the poor people is according to the govermment 25% (which is huge considering that Argentina had a pooverty similar to many developed countries just 15 years ago (7%), but is going down every year after the crisis, and economy is growing 9% per year.

But the rest (75% of the population) is middle class and rich (about 10%) 

I'm not saying that all the problems are the immigrants, i'm saying that imo that's one of cause why the poverty is not going down as fast as we want considering the growth of the economy, we have ANY immigrantion control. And i'm pretty sure that the immigrants in other countries don't like 5 or 6 children like ours, it's in the bolivian and paraguayan culture they have man ykids. We? barely 1 or 2. This is gonna be such a problem in the future. But of course you can't complain in the future.... And this people consider living here and being poor better that live in their home countries and live like middle class!! 

And if you even dare for asking for more requisites for legal immigration like education and work like in every other country in the world!! (even those who can absorb better than us the immigrants beacause of their economies). 

Does it matter when Kirchner say that this moth there are 4000 are not poor anymore in the country when we know that 5000 illegal and very poor immigrants cross the border this month??? (and their bith rate will be higher) 

Why in the US people make such a fuss for the famous "immigration bill" and we leglized over a million in a a country of 37 millio las year??? 

why when they are (still...) the richest country in the world and they think about it before make so many people legal? 

Then you're the worst racist in the world, of course ask the opinion of people living near neighborhoods full of immigrants: 


anyway, going back to the subject, yes poverty is large (25%) but that poors not even the illegal are starving or anything like that, not even the illegal immigrants!.

I'm glad I'm not the only one thinking the same:

Hola, "Personal del gobierno porteño trabajaba para reubicar a las familias" Visto y considerando el proceder de estas personas la reubicación más lógica sería devolverlos a su país de origen. Saludos. 

------------------------------------------------------

Vivo en Soldati, barrio de trabajadores donde se podia salir a cualquier hora y hasta dormir con la puerta sin llave. Desde que los politicos nos tomaron como deposito de villas quedamos SITIADOS por asentamiemtos y villas repletas de indocumentados ilegales de paises limitrofes que muchos vienen con antecedentes delictivos y llegan sabiendo que van a recibir viviendas sociales, subsidios y planes asistenciales a costa de los que pagamos impuestos, a cambio de votos. Hoy en soldati salir a la calle y esperar el colectivo es una proeza y los taxis y remises no quieren venir. Encima nos quieren instalar una villa "DE CEMENTO" en cruz y varela, por lo cual los vecinos estamos muy preocupados y ningun politico nos ayuda ni siquiera ahora que estan en campaña.Pero SI se los ve apoyando esos asentamientos con promesas de relocalizacion y viviendas sociales que despues les niegan a los ciudadanos que alquilan y pagan impuestos. Las escuelas y hospitales estan colapsados,lo mismo con otros servicios,lo que me hace pensar hasta que punto estamos en condiciones de seguir con fronteras totalmente abiertas sin politicas migratorias acordes a la situacion que vivimos. Para algunos sera facil hablar de discriminacion,pero para lo que tenemos que convivir pegados con villas y asentamientos peligrosos les aseguro que no es nada facil.Y encima tenemos que cayarnos para que no nos digan discriminadores?????
------------------------------------------------------------------

Alo comparto tu pensamiento, en ningún país serio del mundo te van a dejar ocupar una casa y colgarte del teléfono, la luz, el gas, el cable, no pagar impuestos.Pero como no somos un país serio esas cosas pasan acá solamente.
-------------------------------------------------------

Hola! Perdon en otros paises "serios" estas cosas, pasan. En Holanda hace poco termino muy mal un desalojo. Lo que no se puede permitir es que no se respete la propiedad privada y encima no paguen servicios y son ilegales. Hay que deportalos!
---------------------------------------------------------

habría que cumplir LA LEY (¡que palabrita rara, mis queridos compatriotas!) y deportarlos, o meterlos presos.
---------------------------------------------------------------

Basta Compatriotas!!! No quiero sonar a xenofobo pero es hora que Argentina comience a deportar a tanta Gentuza que solo viene a aprovechar cualquier tipo de posibilidades que dán los Politicos de turno para mostrarse como pala- dines de los "humildes" (??). Es hora que Nuestro Pais abra sus fronteras a ex- tranjeros que traigan cosas positivas para Nuestro Pais. Argentina no necesi- ta yá de vendedores de pimientos y limones, que llegan a desfigurar Nuestra Raza Argentina!!! Vivo en el Norte de Europa y aquí esta Gente no intereza!! Cambiemos Nuestra pasividad para cualquiera que quiera vivir en Nuestro Pais!!! 1.500.000 de Ciudadanos de un mismo Pais es mucha Gente, creo que deberian reclamar a Sus Gobiernos! En Argentina sobran!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------

Bien isabpri, es verdad yo vivo en San Cristobal, y hay un monton de Peruanos recontra chorros, delincuentesssss, si estas esperando el colectivo te "afanan" hombres y mujeres por igual, yo dije que el gobierno que saque a todos esos intrusos y los deporte a su pais de origen,,, a ese lo voto!!!! El Gobierno de la Ciudad no tiene porque reubicarlos, porque ellos quieren estar en el centro asi es mas facil robar, que los mande a su pais.. saludos
----------------------------------------------------------------

EL GOBIERNO NACIONAL NO DEBE DEJAR ENTRAR INMIGRANTES ILEGALES----EXPLOTAN LOS HOSPITALES-LAS ESCUELAS-SI NO TENEMOS PARA NOSOTROS PR QUE DEJAR ENTRAR TANTOS INMIGRANTES ILEGALES
------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.lanacion.com.ar/informaciongene...731666&toi=5235


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

^^ Well we are very generous people, what can we do???


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Beautiful city!


----------



## Bates (Apr 29, 2007)

:eek2: BA


----------



## aroundthesevenstates (Jun 30, 2007)

airsound said:


> ^^ Well we are very generous people, what can we do???


Well, i think this kind of imigrations without control, without rules, only bring poor and a risk for the economy. 

I don't think our country needs large immigration now. First what we are doing it's bad for the immigrants and for us, we have:

-It's emigration of people who who return to the land of their grandparents. People that has studies, education and at least a small capital for paying their cost (simply because they need all that, for have a legal status, not like here where all what immigrants only need cross the borders illegally and reach Buenos Aires and spend half an hour in an office to reach the legal status). 

-On the other hand, we have millions of immigrants, thousands crossing the borders every day, just walking without any control at all!!. And they get a legal status without the education, small capital and all what other countries /(even richer that our) ask. People that just create slums because they come here without a penny!!, and our govermment don't even has this problem in their agenda!. 

-Countries ask for immigrants because they need proffesionals from many areas, they give their legal immigrants points for having an especific career, and points if they are young, if they have work experince in their area. If they reach x points, they can live in that country legally, if they don't, then not. 
We on the other hand... Do we have a an immigration program at all?? No! BUT we have people in the TV news or in the newspaper saying that they can find proffesionals for a certain area, and yes we have millions of immigrants but these people don't have any education at all!. 


We are creating poor we are NOT being generous AT ALL. Our people need to leave the country, while there even more immigrants that the people leaving Does it make any sense at all!! Our country really is one of a kind but for the bad. It's the only in the world that reach a developed status and lost it in the last three centuries. And with this immigration (politicities?) we are having a huge problem and the worst is that anyone can protest in public because of the fast "racist" or "intolerant" label (which is imo plain stupid). 

If we had a better immigration control, that would be generous, because the peole that we would receive will be peruviand or bolivians that can afford rent a house because they woiuld find a job here, because they would be the profesionals that our market ask for, we would have a better control and then any crime gang (like the ones that enter crossing the borders) wouldn't do it as easily, they would be a smaller number so we wouldn't have a overpopulated city of people without money because they can't find a good job... and our govermment wouldn't spend so many money for these people "planes de jefes" (salaries for unemployed people) and it definetely could pay more for those cientific Argentinians who left the country because the govermment don't support their projects, and of course we would have less collapsed free health systems with people that don't pay taxes and the same with education, and the same with insecurity (don't forget that one out of three of the Argentinian prisioners are immigrants -we are not even counting thei children there-).

We are not being generous, not with our people and not even eith the ones arriving because let them in without control, in the 21st economic period is denying them the chance to have a better future even when they can live better than in their coutnry,what is the price?. We are denying our national poors the right to have what the govermment can have to these people because the health care and the education system is collapsed

The same paper that yesterday said that the 25% of the people is poor, also say that over 10% of the population is immigrant we are not counting their children there. And today with our immigration control, are condeming all the immigrants to poverty. So how can this country become developed again if these people keep arriving and their 5 or 6 "Argentinian" children (because they have a very high fertility rate) will be poor as well. 


Well I could go on... but I'm sleepy it's 6:42 AM here. Tomorrow (or today whatever) is Sunday of course. LOL. 

bye.


----------



## francesco_val (May 24, 2007)

Argentina is the country with a very high culturized population, but one of the worst political classes in the world hno: hno: hno: ^^


----------



## CUERVO-13- (Mar 7, 2007)

BUENOS AIRES IS THE MOST BEATIFUL AND FRIENDLY CITY
I AGREE ABSOLUTELY WITH aroundthesevenstates


----------



## Arkhángel (Sep 30, 2005)

importanceofbeinidle said:


> *Actually the famous quote is something like this: *
> 
> Argentinians are Italians that speak Spanish with a Genevose and Neapolitanean accent.
> They say French speeches and think as English.
> ...





importanceofbeinidle said:


> *OH THE TANGO*.
> 
> What a wonderful creation:
> 
> ...





importanceofbeinidle said:


> That's just not true, I can speak about all the American countries, that's for sure.
> 
> But I know quite a few S. american cities to prove you that they don't have slums. I visit Bariloche, Ushuaia and Buenos Aires in Argentina, and Montevideo and Punta del Este in Uruguay (next to Argentina) and i didn't see slums. I live there for 10 months (i studied at college in BA for a semester) and i visit these other cities for at least two weeks each and some several times.
> 
> ...





importanceofbeinidle said:


> Montevideo is where most poor people lives in Uruguay and there are no slums there!!!
> 
> Buenos Aires has just a couple of poor neighboors and I can tell you from personal experiences that there are worst slums in Chicago!! at least they look similar, and I have seen Lugano and Pompeya the poorer neighborhoods there.
> 
> ...





importanceofbeinidle said:


> Exactly, that is the number.
> 
> "GDP is only taken for rich people"
> 
> ...





aroundthesevenstates said:


> oh man! Snowb, you had to be Chilean (what's the problem that Chileans have with Argentinians? Because they don't even have reasons for hate them. And I can say that i've seen that in many Chileans.
> 
> As, for your ironic comments, i didn't see the other user say that Argentina was now like Western Europe, but it has the same economic situation of many other European countries that are NOT considered "extremely poor" like you say at all!!
> 
> ...





aroundthesevenstates said:


> Aren't Telerman and Macri finishing with that place "villa 31" in 18 months?? That's the prject at least.
> 
> And that place is just full of immigrants 50% of their population AT LEAST are immigrants or sons of them from poor American coutries. So wouldn't it be nice if the we start controlling the borders instead of spend millions for these people??
> 
> ...





aroundthesevenstates said:


> Well, i think this kind of imigrations without control, without rules, only bring poor and a risk for the economy.
> 
> I don't think our country needs large immigration now. First what we are doing it's bad for the immigrants and for us, we have:
> 
> ...





STOP ALL THIS SHIT, PLEASE!!!

Has already been (no joke!): "girl", "boy", "History senior student", "Law student", "Ads & Media student", "Sociology postgrad student", "exchange student", "researcher", "tourist", "Argentinean from Buenos Aires", "Uruguayan with an argentine aunt", "Australian from Melbourne whose friend 's once been in Argentina", "expatriated Spaniard", "English(wo)man"... - at least eighteen different user names & personalities successively registered in the last months by the same troll:


- *lilili_always* (24.232.226.252) 
- *myplayground_1900* (190.16.22.197)
- *argie1985* (190.16.22.197)
- *reese_ash* (190.16.22.197)
- *annie_hall* (201.235.38.117)
- *youknowjustanother* (201.235.38.117)
- *barcelona2007* (201.235.38.117)
- *confusedsoul* (201.235.38.117)
- *lindsay* (201.235.38.117)
- *yesiwatchbigbrother* (201.235.38.117)
- *frenchiefrmanchester* (201.235.38.117)
- *nextto.theriverplate* (201.235.38.117)
- *costumbres.argentina* (201.235.38.117)
- *ornellaw* (201.235.38.117)
- *luca_giardino_arg* (201.235.38.117)
- *allthemadmen* (201.235.38.117) 
- *importanceofbeinidle* (201.235.38.117)

- *aroundthesevenstates* (201.235.38.117)



Arkhángel,
retiring Mod


----------



## aroundthesevenstates (Jun 30, 2007)

Arkhángel said:


> - *lilili_always* (24.232.226.252)
> - *myplayground_1900* (190.16.22.197)
> - *argie1985* (190.16.22.197)
> - *reese_ash* (190.16.22.197)
> ...




What about you who first ban me for anythinkg at all? Assuming i was one one of this user I guess... and without no reason at all!!!! no reason specificated that's the answer I received after spends visinting this board years and the forst time I sign up... and after i spends my afternoom taking pics with all my good will... and after answered a couple of post without break any rule at all.... because i was happy because i finally had decided to dign up after all this time.. I'm banned because of that other user that I don't know what it did but whatever. oh.. and besides of the fact that i wasn't the only user that you ban just because i told him to sign up to this stupid forum that threat me awfull for no reason at all and not even ONCE give me the reason in my computer but whatever....


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

I was sure that guy was fake. Trying to sell Argetina so badly.


----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

woooow :O what a wonderfull amazing country

thnks 4ur sharing and pls more


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

*What an amazing city!!! **I hope to visit it soon.*


----------



## aroundthesevenstates (Jun 30, 2007)

snowb said:


> I was sure that guy was fake. Trying to sell Argetina so badly.




mmm He banned me because we have different indeologies (I can't find another reason i never break any rule in this forum I respect any point of view (not like some), and again. 

Am I talking with someone who had no idea what western civilization means? hno: :lol: 


Anyway, snowb, you are the one coming here with subjetive thoughts I just give hard facts, Argentinian's GDP per capita for this year is 17,100 and I just name several countries with the sme GDP and HDI (Human development index). And sorry if I don't consider a country with high development index, a upper-middle GDP per capita, and a economic growing at a 9% rate extremely poor. 

what is you point? HOW do you support your facts? "the number of the world organizations are wrong"? LOL. 

I'm not selling anything I'm giving you numbers the only way I can speak about a country with you, because we are from different countries. If you were Argentinian I would tell you about trivial facts about our way of life, but I can't. If you were Argentinian I would tell you were do you see people starving or anything like that if this country is so poor? I would tell you doesn't every unemployed (even immigrants) received free health care, salaries for unemployed people, a special credit card for buying food ffor free in the supermarket ebry month, and education for their kids? 

that's our system, our coutnry is not rich and is not poor, things are not black and white, there are grey in the middle. We have lot of problems since decades ago, we need to reduce a poverty population of 25%, an an unemployment rate of 8%. 

but why do you think that we have millions of immigrants in this country coming from Bolivia, Peru, Paraguay, Romania and Ukraine? 

Because this country are poorer, again there are grey colors in this world. 

chile is growing and you can't compare your country with for example Haiti, Dominic Republic, or Ivory coast, as you can't compare it yet with Canada, France, or England. 

Again I'm giving you hard facts (the most important facts for an economic evaluation)


----------



## snowb (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey buddie...you should stop losing your time with such posts. Seriously, you don't have to show any proof of your development or undevelopment to the others. I never said Argentina was poor...tough also never said it was rich. Plus, I never...ever mentioned Chile.


----------



## daysinfunkytown (Jun 30, 2007)

Beautiful city!!


----------



## Super (Aug 19, 2006)

The aim of this thread is not to talk about Argentinian economic situation. If you want to discuss Argie's poverty, you can visit "El Quincho", our off topic forum (you have to understand spanish).

Argentinos: si alguno tiene un mapa de la diferencia entre Capital Federal y el conurvano, tráigalo así les explicamos a estos chicos la diferencia entre capital y el Gran Buenos Aires.



*MORE BUENOS AIRES AMAZING... ENJOY*

::: LA BOCA :::









































































::: ARGENTINIAN CONGRESS :::





































Confitería el Molino









the clock above is very nice, isn't it?










Mariano Moreno Memorial


----------



## Cordi Cba (Jan 8, 2006)

Fede said:


> In fact, the most famous villa in argentina, is called "villa 31", it´very old, quite big and rigth downtown.


 

Here it is. Too bad such a beautiful city like BA has some not-so-nice places, but it´s what´s real and we shouldn´t hide, or deny it.


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Arkhángel said:


> STOP ALL THIS SHIT, PLEASE!!!
> 
> Has already been (no joke!): "girl", "boy", "History senior student", "Law student", "Ads & Media student", "Sociology postgrad student", "exchange student", "researcher", "tourist", "Argentinean from Buenos Aires", "Uruguayan with an argentine aunt", "Australian from Melbourne whose friend 's once been in Argentina", "expatriated Spaniard", "English(wo)man"... - at least eighteen different user names & personalities successively registered in the last months by the same troll:[/SIZE]
> 
> ...



How can i call you...aroundthesevenstates? :lol: 
What's the point on promoting your country this way? Every sane person knows what you're saying is obviously false.
Plus, i dont see why would you need to lie, the country already got great things to offer, i enjoy visiting Argentina (I've been to Bariloche, San Martín de Los Andes and Buenos Aires), great experiences. 
Normal people don't need reading your bs for coming to Argentina :lol:

pd: Thank you Arkhángel!


----------



## mendozinian (Jun 28, 2007)

Skyyy said:


> Whops he was banned, have fun living in La-La-Land
> 
> Everybody in Argentina is riiiich and there's no poverty because they're like western Europe!


This guy is from Chile, that explains everything he has said, don´t pay attention on him. We argentine konw the way they work so we don´t care. For people of the rest of the world: chileans hate argentines because they envy them. It´s a complex of inferiority. Try to understand and excuse them...


----------

